# Axolotls. Long post. Sorry :)



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

Im hoping to get my first Axolotl in the next few weeks. So iv got a few questions to ask before i go for it. If i get a 2ft tank will i be able to keep one in there forever? Also i read that you cant use a powerful pump with them so i was thinking of an undergravel filter. Will that be ok for them? I know you cant use gravel but i was thinking of large garden pebbles from b&q or something. People have also said make sure theres no chlorine in the water :| which i didnt quite know how im going to get. So i was thinking if i set up my tank. Say 2ft tank, undergravel filter, large pebbles, hide, mayb a few pretty fake plants and then i put one of my small goldfish in it for say 2weeks or so. Would the tank then be ok for the Axolotl? Im hoping to get a small one but im not too fussed. Iv also read that you can feed them crickets, is this is as a treat? Whats the best thing to feed them and where can i get it from? Also does anyone on here breed them? Who isnt to far from Derby area or know of somewhere that sells them?

Thank you in advance for any advice given and your help  
Feel free to shout at me if im going to do something wrong lol as the only thing iv ever kept in water was my terrapins :lol2:.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I think this will help you: Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander

Going by the guidelines on there a 2ft would be adequate. The best substrate is sand which obviously can't be used with an undergravel filter. However, all you need is a small internal fluval or the like. You can dissipate the force of the water by pointing the nozzel at the glass or some decor if needed.

The problem I can see with undergravel and stones is that the stones would have to be pretty big to prevent them being eaten which will leave gaps where food will fall in and your axolotl wouldn't be able to eat it.

Dechlorinated water - this is simple  There are loads of products on the market to do this. One sold virtually everywhere is Tetra Aquasafe. It comes in a variety of sizes and is a liquid that you add to the water. Dosage instructions will be on the bottle.

One thing to bear in mind is the water level. Axolotls do swim so you want a good depth of water but don't fill the tank to the top as they can get out! Also be aware that they are cold water amphibians so don't place near a sunny window or anywhere it's likely to absorb heat. The optimum temperature is between 16-18C. You might think that's not a problem but right now my lounge is sitting at 20C. A simple way to keep temperatures down is fitting a fan(s) over the top of the tank or using a household fan. This causes faster evaporation of the water which intern causes cooling. I believe however that up to 24C is ok.

I've never tried offering crickets to my Axolotl but I can tell you that the buggers can run on water. I tried it with my fish once and will never try it again as they promptly jumped out of the tank and ran away. You can buy freeze dried crickets so that might be an option.

I feed mine Hikari Carnivore pellets, Trout pellets, frozen bloodworm, prawns and mussel. 

As for cycling your tank with a goldfish I'm not sure that's a good idea. Aside from stressing the fish you've then got to rehome it. 

There are a few ways to do it. The least complicated is to use a product called Tetra Safestart (it's a bottle of bacteria). You simply buy the appropriate sized bottle and pour the contents into the tank. The other simple way is that some fish places sell ready seeded filter media (it already has the good bacteria in it) so you'd just buy some and put it in your filter (may need to cut it up to fit).

Hope that's of some help. There is a dedicated Axolotl section here as well: Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## esoteric (May 14, 2010)

Great advice from Simon. :2thumb:

I'd like to add that earthworms are probably the best food to feed your axolotl, there's something about the fat to protein ratio that makes them ideal ... and they love them. I dig mine up and purge them in a small container of tank water (with a lid) for a couple of hours before feeding. 

You'll soon have him/her swimming to the surface looking for worms every time the lid of the aquarium is touched. They only need a couple of medium sized worms or a single big juicy one every couple of days. They love to wrestle with the worm and it's a skill they develop - so give him/her smallish worms to start with and pretty soon, depending on the size of your axolotl, they will be handling surprisingly large worms.

I started buying dendrobaena worms from ebay because I was destroying my garden and I'm about to purchase a worm tower, also from ebay, with a view to becoming worm self sufficient within 6 months.

I have 8 hungry adult axolotls and many babies from 4 days old to almost 5 months old - unfortunately I'm a bit too far away, living just north of Liverpool.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

the best thing to feed them as mentioned is earthworm as it is a balanced diet for them , they also help to bring up any swallowed gravel as the mucus on them helps lubricate it , another good food source however extremely impractical is blood


----------



## carrie88 (Jul 3, 2010)

*axolotl*

you can buy an axalotl from www.exoticpets.co.uk mine just came yesterday and its lovly, they are based in chesterfield.


----------



## carrie88 (Jul 3, 2010)

you can collect from exotic pets or they do deliver, i just gave mine its first earthworm this morning and he gobbled it up it was fun to watch him resseling with it.(saying him but not sure as they are unsexable at 5 months old)


----------

